# Where is the "TiVo" skill for Amazon Echo?



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This one seems like a no-brainer. What's taking them so long?


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Guide data, Barbados or skill - pick one?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

alexb said:


> Guide data, Barbados or skill - pick one?


Can't I pick all three? I'm a have your cake and eat it too kind of guy. :tongueout: But in all seriousness, voice control would help them to compete against X1. Plus, it would help me justify all the money I've spent on Echos to my wife.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Don't really think they are worried about X1 any more since they won the recent suit that essentially shows every X1 box infringes on Tivo patents. They will get paid either way.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh yeah I want to pick at least four - like adding make OOH streaming work, we use the Logitech Harmony skill for simple operations of the TiVo. And I never search on the TiVo itself, always use the app.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You can try out my completely unofficial skill/hack to use your Alexa device to control your TiVo. Check out the link in my signature below for the project. I've had a lot of fun working on it, but am hopeful there will be an "official" skill from TiVo in the future.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gweempose said:


> This one seems like a no-brainer. What's taking them so long?


Probably this fall... also probably no rush given their native voice remote that's coming as well.


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

davezatz said:


> Probably this fall... also probably no rush given their native voice remote that's coming as well.


Id say this doesnt eliminate any 'rush' for those wanting the alexa skill. If you want an alexa skill, you're probably also wanting all your 'stuff' in the same access place. Not yet another remote.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

alarson83 said:


> Id say this doesnt eliminate any 'rush' for those wanting the alexa skill. If you want an alexa skill, you're probably also wanting all your 'stuff' in the same access place. Not yet another remote.


I meant "no rush" in regards to TiVo development staff who haven't been very effective at multitasking and are likely prioritizing a voice remote that can also be resold by cable partners around the world.

For reference, I've got three Dots and a Tap, with various Skills including Harmony and Hue, and suspect a TiVo voice remote will probably be more capable and less verbally cumbersome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Probably this fall... also probably no rush given their native voice remote that's coming as well.


Is the voice remote going to work with older TiVos, or only with newer boxes like the Bolts?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Is the voice remote going to work with older TiVos, or only with newer boxes like the Bolts?


I believe it's Premiere, Roamio, and Bolt. However, it will require a USB RF or BT adapter if you have an older model.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

windracer said:


> You can try out my completely unofficial skill/hack to use your Alexa device to control your TiVo. Check out the link in my signature below for the project. I've had a lot of fun working on it, but am hopeful there will be an "official" skill from TiVo in the future.


Wow, this looks pretty spectacular. Any reason this won't work on a Raspberry Pi or something like that? I am a tech guy, but haven't touched any contemporary microcomputers yet- this would be my first foray. And it seems like this kind of app is much better suited for a dedicated device rather than trusting it to my windows machine that I clunk around on all day long...thanks!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

buckyswider said:


> Wow, this looks pretty spectacular. Any reason this won't work on a Raspberry Pi or something like that? I am a tech guy, but haven't touched any contemporary microcomputers yet- this would be my first foray. And it seems like this kind of app is much better suited for a dedicated device rather than trusting it to my windows machine that I clunk around on all day long...thanks!


I've tested it on Linux (Intel) and Windows and people have it running on a Mac. I see no reason why it wouldn't run on a Pi, as long as you can get ARM packages of node.js and such. The skill isn't doing a lot of heavy lifting so it should work fine on those lower-powered devices like the Pi. I have two here doing other things, but if I get a chance I'll try it out to confirm my installation instructions.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

Excellent, thanks Windy! In the meantime I'll pick up some hardware and get familiar and get a matching OS installed...

Just noticed your location...stay safe!!!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

buckyswider said:


> Just noticed your location...stay safe!!!


Thanks. We are boarded up and prepped to ride out Irma at home. Now that all the hard work is done I plan on relaxing and messing around on the internet until I lose power.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh, duh- I forgot to ask- what is you OS of choice for this? I'll install the same one....


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My primary development/testing platform for the skill is Ubuntu (currently running Zesty 17.04).


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks again! Looks like the Pi has "Ubuntu Mate" and "Ubuntu Core" options. Not sure what either is or what the difference is  .

Or do you just stick with Raspbian on the Pi? (I just learned within the past 10 minutes that that is the pres-installed OS!! ).


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, Ubuntu is on my Intel-based server. On my Pis I run Raspbian (which is currently Debian Stretch Lite, although I have one running Jessie).


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

gweempose said:


> This one seems like a no-brainer. What's taking them so long?


Lack of incentive for the substantial programming effort that would be required. -- don't think it will ever happen. Kudos to @windracer for his contribution but its hardware and setup requirements will put it out of reach of most ordinary users.

EDIT: Reviewing earlier posts, I see this puts me in disagreement with @davezatz, who said probably this fall. I realize he has much higher credability regarding what TiVo is doing. I hope he is right, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> I've tested it on Linux (Intel) and Windows and people have it running on a Mac. I see no reason why it wouldn't run on a Pi, as long as you can get ARM packages of node.js and such. The skill isn't doing a lot of heavy lifting so it should work fine on those lower-powered devices like the Pi. I have two here doing other things, but if I get a chance I'll try it out to confirm my installation instructions.


Just a quick update ... I followed my own instructions and got the skill working on a Raspberry Pi just fine.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

Awesome, thanks! I actually bought an RP3 but haven't started the build yet- trying to make this a project for my ASD kid to do along with me, and the start of 9th grade has him in a tizzy. But it's really great to know that we won't run into any unsolvable issues that would've sent him into a panic.

How did you make out with Irma? Seemed to very localized severe damage in your region, but hopefully your spot was OK!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

buckyswider said:


> How did you make out with Irma? Seemed to very localized severe damage in your region, but hopefully your spot was OK!


We made it through. Rather than re-type, my summary is here.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

dlfl said:


> ...*Kudos to @windracer for his contribution but its hardware and setup requirements will put it out of reach of most ordinary users*...


[I didn't intend to devote time to this subject today so this is based on solely a cursory overview (i.e. I watched the video and read a bit on GitHub before I started getting Chrome "SNAP" errors; my Vista 32-bit desktop w/3GB RAM needs to be rebooted to clean out it's swapfile; ~30 minute ordeal).]

AFAICT, a ~$30 (on sale) Echo Dot, along with a ~$30 (on sale) Raspberry Pi 3 Model B gets you '_in the game_'. The Pi *WILL* need more items that some folks will already have in their 'JunkBox' (including but not limited to):
5VDC @ 2.5A power supply w/ micro USB plug (i.e. Android tablets)
microSD card
HDMI cable
ethernet cable
case (or a piece of plexiglas w/ 4 standoffs)
A month ago, I knew nothing about the Raspberry Pi 3 Model B. Today I own three (in the process of assembling / downloading & loading software). My planned apps:
*Kodi* w/ Plex Plug-in -> *Plex Client* (Roamio Basic TiVo Client *SUCKS*!!! 720p @ 4Mbps?!?  )
*OpenHab* - w/ Alexa and IFTTT, this should either replace, or supplement, my ~40+ year old X-10 Home Automation setup w/ CM15A *AND* control / monitor my new Smartthings / ZWave 'stuff'.
TBD...


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

ClearToLand said:


> *
> OpenHab - w/ Alexa and IFTTT, this should either replace, or supplement, my ~40+ year old X-10 Home Automation setup w/ CM15A *AND* control / monitor my new Smartthings / ZWave 'stuff'.
> *


I would love to know more about this.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I debated for awhile between OpenHab and Home Assistant. I went with Home Assistant in the end because its primary language is python which I'm marginally more comfortable with, over OpenHab (which uses Java). I am still curious to hear about OpenHab experiences though. I'm very happy with HA, starting in early August I have literally everything I own that could be integrated working, and have created some custom components of my own, 'just for fun' . Everything I read about both systems suggested they were essentially on par with each other, with the usual small plus or minus details that are always particular to one's specific situation. Happy to share more about what I've been doing..perhaps we can start a different thread for the topic.

Somewhat more on topic..
Not to discount windracer's great work, but I took the approach of linking the harmony skill in alexa to control tivo. It works well, I don't use the Tivo portion often, but do occasionally initiate skip mode by telling Alexa to "tell tivo channel up". Most of my Harmony/Alexa usage is in starting and stopping activities. I've exceeded 7 or 8 activities(lost count), so it's easier to talk to the speaker than use the touchscreen remote (I also have a simpler six-activity-button harmony remote) to pull up the right activity. It's also easier for the other people in the house to just say what they want than try to remember the right button or use the touch screen. Once the activity is started, the remotes both act accordingly and I've programmed them so they are as consistent across activities as is possible.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gonzotek said:


> Not to discount windracer's great work ...


Like everything else I've done TiVo-related (like your TiVo XML stuff), I'm just building on the shoulders of giants. 

Looks like I have some more work ahead of me, though, adding the new Hydra UI navigation once that's released.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> Looks like I have some more work ahead of me, though, adding the new Hydra UI navigation once that's released.


In case anyone's interested, I've added basic initial Hydra UI navigation to the latest version of Alexa TiVo Control (Release TiVo Control v0.7.0 · jradwan/alexa_tivo_control · GitHub). The new Apps menu is giving me some headaches, so launching apps isn't reliable yet.


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

Good job!! What it's taking so long to Tivo to release this on their own? I don't want to buy a harmony, not I have time to have a PC or else turn on 24 hours a day.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My guess would be they were/are focusing on the Vox functionality with their own remote and not bothering with a third-party voice-controlled system like the Echo.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

What makes you think they are not bothering!? I suspect they have had their hands full with hydra.
Also I don’t think any echo integration will replace usefulness of echo, we have the harmony Smart control in every room. Plus the amazon deal at $58 was a steal!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't mean "not bothering" like they were not doing it, just that yes, they've been focusing on Hydra and their own Vox voice control remote stuff so the Echo stuff is delayed.


----------

